# cat v p's



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

a few funny ones of my sisters cat.

hmmm i thought my feeders were going a little fast


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

kitty wants to look too.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and of course my p's

skunk botia can be seen under the log thing. hes real small . and blends in


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

....

sry this ones a little dark but thats a convict down by the bottom. and there is skunk botia and a pleco in that tank somewhere.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

full tank hopefully


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: curious cat

and sweet reds


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

better full tank also replaced upper full tank shot.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i need a back ground...







what would you guys think of a straight black back.. ?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

The reds look like they are in the mood for cat.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i know look the shoal of five are just staring back at it lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i need a back ground...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks good to me bro. i would add a straight black background. go with poster board from walmart (52 cents), that's what i do.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thats a good idea ... hmmm ill try that and post more pics later.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

you have a severum convict and ,skunk botia with the p's? how are they all doing together,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You keep a severum in w/ them?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hes been their buddy for a long time.. he got nipped when he was first in there but they have left him alone since then. whats wrong with keeping him in with p's lol i mean i know he could get eaten but hes a pimp he knows how to roll. lol

oh and the uh skunk botia doesnt come out from his little log... lets just say i started with six and im down to one and he doesnt dare to come out he might at night but i dunno.

and lemmywinks i just put a lot more hiding spots in then tank so the con can hide if he wants. and he eats what the p's miss he has become my 7th piranha.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice tank!

Get some live plants and u will get alot less alge :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

nice setup and pics mate


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

:laugh: 
Nice Set Up.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> You keep a severum in w/ them?


 Here we go!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice tank u got there dude!!!!

and did your sisters cat get a feeder


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

feed the p's the cat!!!!!!




























i cannot wait for the cat feeding vid sonn enough soon enough


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is there any Peta members on this forum lol

and i dont think she got any of this bunch but the water in the bucket was higher last time and i think she mighta gotten one or two. lol i gotta get a cover or something.

and yes my con is in with my p's he loves it there. hes fat now too lol hes been eating the guppies and the p's leave him and the guppies alone so Yes i have a severum in with my piranhas.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yes feed the p's to the cat


----------

